# Catalog Maniac Gold Badge: % Requirement (my answer here)



## TeeTee (Mar 3, 2014)

Hey guys,
Today at La Festivale I received 12/13 Pave items when Phineas showed up and awarded me with the Catalog Maniac Gold Badge. For those who don't know Catalog Maniac Gold Badge's requirement of 80% is a rounded down number. The real percentage you needed to obtain the badge is around 88%

Here's my catalog and proof (# of items in my catalog/the total # of items in AC:NL catalog):
Fossil: 67/67
Clothing(including DLC): 875/1052
Fortune Cookie: 44/45
Furniture (including DLC): 1343/1486
Songs: 91/91
Stationery: 52/65
Gyroids: 117/131
Total: 2622/2970 (around 88.3%)

*Edit:* The reason I keep DLC because they are in the catalog (proof: get a DLC item and open your game catalog. You will see it occupies a space in your catalog). 


Spoiler



***Nintendo intends to release all items to all games. For example: an exclusive DLC from S. Korea called "massage chair" released back in 2012 has been released to America as a regular item since the summer of 2013. We can buy massage chair from the Nook brothers. The Nook brothers advertise it on the bulletin board in front of the train station! Honestly you can't even miss the "rare S. Korea DLC" when its at your town!
The reason people complain about unable to get foreign DLC is because we aren't patient enough. Nintendo wanted us to play at a much slower pace and wait for the DLCs. However we go online and rage about "Where's MY Pisces Lamp?" Honestly my guess is Pisces lamp will be released next year for American players just like the massage chair.



Good way to keep track of your catalog is with ACNL Guide by jRuston Apps on the Apple app store.
Lemme know your progress!


----------



## SodaDog (Mar 3, 2014)

I'm not even near 50% silver...
I hope there are towns that can allow catalogging..


----------



## Pickles (Mar 3, 2014)

Oooh, that's nice to know! I thought you had to have EVERYTHING, and I knew I'd never do that. LOL Thanks!  And congrats!


----------



## Salem (Mar 3, 2014)

Nice! Congrats! I'm hoping to get there someday too. I'm only at about 55-60% though. I thought art didn't count towards it? And Gyroids did.

(Also for anyone wondering, DLC is not factored in to percentage. So if you miss a DLC item, no worries!)


----------



## TeeTee (Mar 3, 2014)

SodaDog said:


> I'm not even near 50% silver...
> I hope there are towns that can allow catalogging..


I asked my best friend. She lets me catalog tons of her items. She also told me there used to be forums on gamefaqs and acc where guys over there let you catalog everything they had. I'm not sure if they are still there.


Pickles said:


> Oooh, that's nice to know! I thought you had to have EVERYTHING, and I knew I'd never do that. LOL Thanks!  And congrats!


Welcome and thanks! xD The thought of getting 100% catalog is crazy scary.


Salem said:


> Nice! Congrats! I'm hoping to get there someday too. I'm only at about 55-60% though. I thought art didn't count towards it? And Gyroids did.
> 
> (Also for anyone wondering, DLC is not factored in to percentage. So if you miss a DLC item, no worries!)


Thanks, I'll calculate the percentage again w/o art and DLC. I'll go edit my final calculations.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Mar 3, 2014)

I just noticed you have art listed twice...

Do we need to recalculate based on that error?


----------



## TeeTee (Mar 3, 2014)

LambdaDelta said:


> I just noticed you have art listed twice...
> 
> Do we need to recalculate based on that error?



Opps you are right. I did list it twice. I meant to put in Gyroids (not a second art). Thank you I'll fix it.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Mar 3, 2014)

np

side note: I'm somewhere past the silver medal


----------



## TeeTee (Mar 3, 2014)

LambdaDelta said:


> np
> 
> side note: I'm somewhere past the silver medal



I think you and everyone here are in the 70% mark because I started taking cataloging seriously only a month and a half ago. Back then I was in the 70% after getting the Jingle series. Eventually I got to 80% in February because I started checking Able Sister's daily. Also my friend let me catalog the mush, zodiac, weeding, and cabana series.


----------



## LinDUNguin (Mar 3, 2014)

Just calculated it out, and I'm about 61% done...only 749 items more to go ;_;


----------



## KermitTea (Mar 3, 2014)

Thanks for the info! 

- - - Post Merge - - -

I haven't even bothered to build up my catalog...better start now


----------



## TeeTee (Mar 3, 2014)

LinDUNguin said:


> Just calculated it out, and I'm about 61% done...only 749 items more to go ;_;


It's okay, if you keep ur eyes out on clothes that's 10% and furniture will be all obtained with every holiday.

- - - Post Merge - - -



reverie said:


> Thanks for the info!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> I haven't even bothered to build up my catalog...better start now



I say patience is needed to complete your catalog. xD I waited almost 2 months for the pave series!


----------



## mickeydamouse (Mar 3, 2014)

TeeTee said:


> Hey guys,
> Today at La Festivale I received 12/13 Pave items when Phineas showed up and awarded me with the Catalog Maniac Gold Badge. For those who don't know Catalog Maniac Gold Badge's requirement of 80% is a rounded down number. The real percentage you needed to obtain the badge is around 88%
> 
> Here's my catalog and proof (# of items in my catalog/the total # of items in AC:NL catalog):
> ...



That ACNL App is my LIFE. It's so perfect.


----------



## LinDUNguin (Mar 3, 2014)

TeeTee said:


> It's okay, if you keep ur eyes out on clothes that's 10% and furniture will be all obtained with every holiday.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Lol, been at it since launch so the only holifay furniture I'm missing is the Easter I think (as well as the Snowman and Snowtyke). I jus don't know what is or isn't in my catalogue. I should probably just go on a re-tail furniture series cataloguing spree.


----------



## TeeTee (Mar 3, 2014)

mickeydamouse said:


> That ACNL App is my LIFE. It's so perfect.



xD yep but the rumors about 80% catalog almost made me rage quit. As soon as I reached 80% I started counting up the numbers of items like crazy. I was mad cuz Phineas never showed up.

- - - Post Merge - - -



LinDUNguin said:


> Lol, been at it since launch so the only holifay furniture I'm missing is the Easter I think (as well as the Snowman and Snowtyke). I jus don't know what is or isn't in my catalogue. I should probably just go on a re-tail furniture series cataloguing spree.


Do you use the ACNL app? It makes your life much easier.


----------



## Chiana (Mar 4, 2014)

I am curious about cataloging stationary.  How do you reach 100% if some of the paper is exclusive to certain characters?

Also, as far as I can tell melody paper never shows up in my catalog even thought I have bought and used it.


----------



## teanigami (Mar 4, 2014)

I absolutely adore that app. I've been using it for quite a while now. Also, if you go to a villager and tap their picture, it gives you their coffee preferences. 

I should update my catalog and see how far I've gotten.


----------



## TeeTee (Mar 4, 2014)

Chiana said:


> I am curious about cataloging stationary.  How do you reach 100% if some of the paper is exclusive to certain characters?
> 
> Also, as far as I can tell melody paper never shows up in my catalog even thought I have bought and used it.


I am sure villagers will mail you rare stationery if you have a high friendship with them. I know for a fact that Snowman paper and Nook paper are obtainable since I have both of them mailed to me.

- - - Post Merge - - -



teanigami said:


> I absolutely adore that app. I've been using it for quite a while now. Also, if you go to a villager and tap their picture, it gives you their coffee preferences.
> 
> I should update my catalog and see how far I've gotten.



Updating that thing can be a tedious process. xD I think I spent lots of time updating it.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Mar 4, 2014)

Is there an alternative to that app for people who _don't_ use dumb iOS devices?


----------



## TeeTee (Mar 4, 2014)

LambdaDelta said:


> Is there an alternative to that app for people who _don't_ use dumb iOS devices?



You can use http://moridb.com/catalogs
or http://stevivor.com/2013/08/animal-crossing-new-leaf-collectors-checklist/#sthash.Hf6loEH8.dpbs


----------



## Salem (Mar 4, 2014)

Does the special stationery count towards percentage? I've seen conflicting opinions on that ;-;

I like to use moridb personally bc I can make a catalog for each of my characters.


----------



## TeeTee (Mar 4, 2014)

Salem said:


> Does the special stationery count towards percentage? I've seen conflicting opinions on that ;-;
> 
> I like to use moridb personally bc I can make a catalog for each of my characters.



I my own opinion DLC and rare stationery count towards catalog because you can get those items in game. Also they show up on the in-game catalog. Other people say DLC and rare stationery don't count but they forgot Nintendo made the in-game catalog.


----------



## Merelfantasy (Mar 4, 2014)

I'm past the silver medal, I am really grateful that we don't actually have to catalog 100% for the gold one.


----------



## TeeTee (Mar 4, 2014)

Merelfantasy said:


> I'm past the silver medal, I am really grateful that we don't actually have to catalog 100% for the gold one.


100% is crazy. Even the Japanese players don't have 100%. xD They are still collecting the horoscope set.


----------



## Chiana (Mar 5, 2014)

TeeTee said:


> I am sure villagers will mail you rare stationery if you have a high friendship with them. I know for a fact that Snowman paper and Nook paper are obtainable since I have both of them mailed to me.





Chiana said:


> I am curious about cataloging stationary.  How do you reach 100% if some of the paper is exclusive to certain characters?
> 
> Also, as far as I can tell melody paper never shows up in my catalog even thought I have bought and used it.



Thanks.  that makes sense.  Villagers have occasionally sent me paper.  they haven't sent the special paper yet though but that is probably just a matter of time and persistence.  In the last month 4 villagers have given me their pictures so I figure I am on the right track friendship-wise.  Maybe I will be sure to use the paper they sent me for the return mail to the same villager.


----------



## TeeTee (Mar 5, 2014)

Chiana said:


> Thanks.  that makes sense.  Villagers have occasionally sent me paper.  they haven't sent the special paper yet though but that is probably just a matter of time and persistence.  In the last month 4 villagers have given me their pictures so I figure I am on the right track friendship-wise.  Maybe I will be sure to use the paper they sent me for the return mail to the same villager.



I tend to talk to my villagers a lot everyday but I never mail them anything.  They write to me saying I should write back and they attach a stationery with the letter.


----------



## Stitched (Mar 5, 2014)

I haven't even received the bronze yet lol.


----------



## TeeTee (Mar 5, 2014)

Stitched said:


> I haven't even received the bronze yet lol.


It's okay. ;D You are bound to receive it if you collected everything from the holidays and bought tons of clothing.


----------



## teanigami (Mar 6, 2014)

I'm about 38.6% done. Meh. XD But I've only had the game since December 31st.


----------



## Salem (Mar 6, 2014)

That's good! Cataloging can be a slow process I've found bc there are SO many items. I think it's like 10-13 items = 1%. So just keep inching along and you'll get there! Make sure to get those special seasonal items when they're available. Otherwise you have to wait a whole (in-game) year to get them again. I realized that after the fact, heh.

If you're friendly enough with someone, you can always ask them to catalog something. I do that to my friend all the time when I see something in her house, I ask her to take it out so I can catalog, lol.


----------



## teanigami (Mar 6, 2014)

Salem said:


> That's good! Cataloging can be a slow process I've found bc there are SO many items. I think it's like 10-13 items = 1%. So just keep inching along and you'll get there! Make sure to get those special seasonal items when they're available. Otherwise you have to wait a whole (in-game) year to get them again. I realized that after the fact, heh.
> 
> If you're friendly enough with someone, you can always ask them to catalog something. I do that to my friend all the time when I see something in her house, I ask her to take it out so I can catalog, lol.



Ahh I wish I had done snowman bingo in other people's towns. I got lazy and stopped making snowmen, so now I only have a few pieces of each set. I enjoyed getting the ice set more than the others.


----------



## TeeTee (Mar 6, 2014)

Yep cataloging takes a long time. I started playing this game from June and now it's March. 
I don't think missing a few items from the snowmen series is that bad. That's just 1 percent of the catalog missing.


----------

